

Happy Valentine's Day: Carl Sagan And Ann Druyan's Ultimate Mix Tape - edw519
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123534818&ft=1&f=1007

======
wglb
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1120598>

